# Lukaku sbotta: "Voglio andarmene, non sono più un ragazzino"



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2014)

*Lukaku sbotta: "Voglio andarmene, non sono più un ragazzino"*

Romelu Lukaku, attaccante belga di 21 anni di proprietà del Chelsea, non le manda a dire al suo attuale club: "Voglio andarmene, l’ho già detto al club. Hanno comprato un altro attaccante (Diego Costa) e ci sono molte squadre interessate a me. Probabilmente vogliono vendermi… io non sono più un attaccante giovane, sono un calciatore stimato che vuole giocare. E il Chelsea lo sa bene…”.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2014)

Beh che possa sbottare ci sta, non viene minimamente preso in considerazione un suo ritorno dai blues. Comunque lo venderanno a peso d'oro, le ultime cessioni del Chelsea lo dimostrano. Questo lo vendono per minimo 20-25 mln.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh che possa sbottare ci sta, non viene minimamente preso in considerazione un suo ritorno dai blues. Comunque lo venderanno a peso d'oro, le ultime cessioni del Chelsea lo dimostrano. Questo lo vendono per minimo 20-25 mln.



se andasse via balo punterei su di lui,ma il problema è lo stesso di mandzukic/negredo/dzeko,deve avere una squadra dietro


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Giugno 2014)

Ha ragione si e no,perché cmq in una squadra del genere ci sono molte opportunità di giocare viste le molte partite


----------



## DexMorgan (7 Giugno 2014)

Lukaku è quasi un fuoriclasse [lo diventerà], non scherziamo. Fa reparto da solo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Lukaku è quasi un fuoriclasse [lo diventerà], non scherziamo. Fa reparto da solo.



E allora perchè viene trattato così dal Chelsea? Qualche dubbio ce l'ho io...un conto è la situazione Ibra con il Barca, ma il Chelsea non ha la certezza in Diego Costa


----------



## DexMorgan (7 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E allora perchè viene trattato così dal Chelsea? Qualche dubbio ce l'ho io...un conto è la situazione Ibra con il Barca, ma il Chelsea non ha la certezza in Diego Costa



Come non ha la certezza? Se non è una certezza Diego Costa chi altro lo è li al Chelsea?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2014)

Se dovessimo vendere Balotelli a 30-35 milioni per Lukaku a 20 faremmo un affare.


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo vendere Balotelli a 30-35 milioni per Lukaku a 20 faremmo un affare.



Beh se dietro costruisci al Belga una buona squadra concordo


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

In effetti non sarebbe male prendere Lukaku, anche se a me non piace moltissimo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Giugno 2014)

Non sei un ragazzino soprattutto perché non hai 21 anni


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Giugno 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non sei un ragazzino soprattutto perché non hai 21 anni



E' nato in Belgio, quindi direi che il taroccamento di età non sia il suo caso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In effetti non sarebbe male prendere Lukaku, anche se a me non piace moltissimo.



chi prenderesti tu,in caso di cessione di Balo? non è una provocazione eh  voglio solo sapere la tua opinione


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Giugno 2014)

.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2014)

.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Giugno 2014)

Affare che ha "prestito con obbligo di riscatto e pagamento a rate" scritto ovunque 
Make it happen,Adriano


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma che cavolo siginfica paragonare Lukaku a Bonaventura? Boh io mi chiedo se certi post li scrivete con cognizion di causa o solo per flammare



Credo fosse ironico.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Come non ha la certezza? Se non è una certezza Diego Costa chi altro lo è li al Chelsea?



.

Ad ora Diego Costa è più forte, non scherziamo.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> chi prenderesti tu,in caso di cessione di Balo? non è una provocazione eh  voglio solo sapere la tua opinione



Premetto che conosco poco Lukaku, e che l'ho visto giocare forse nel periodo peggiore della sua seppur breve carriera. 
A me piace molto Sturridge, così come Dzeko e Diego Costa e Falcao e Finnbogason. Molti di loro sono irraggiungibili.
Lukaku ad una certa cifra lo prenderei perché ha qualità innegabili. Però mi piacerebbe vederlo all'opera al Mondiale.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> chi prenderesti tu,in caso di cessione di Balo? non è una provocazione eh  voglio solo sapere la tua opinione



Premetto che conosco poco Lukaku, e che l'ho visto giocare forse nel periodo peggiore della sua seppur breve carriera. 
A me piace molto Sturridge, così come Dzeko e Diego Costa e Falcao e Finnbogason. Molti di loro sono irraggiungibili.
Lukaku ad una certa cifra lo prenderei perché ha qualità innegabili. Però mi piacerebbe vederlo all'opera al Mondiale.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Premetto che conosco poco Lukaku, e che l'ho visto giocare forse nel periodo peggiore della sua seppur breve carriera.
> A me piace molto Sturridge, così come Dzeko e Diego Costa e Falcao e Finnbogason. Molti di loro sono irraggiungibili.
> Lukaku ad una certa cifra lo prenderei perché ha qualità innegabili. Però mi piacerebbe vederlo all'opera al Mondiale.



Bhè Finnbogason come secondo attaccante ci punterei tantissimo anche io. Ma come titolari tra i nomi che si fanno il più fattibile credo sia proprio Lukaku perchè probabilmente il gallo riuscirebbe a strappare il prestito con obbligo di riscatto o qualche invenzione delle sue. Dzeko con elsha e un eventuale Iturbe sarebbe perfetto ma dopo il finale di stagione che ha fatto al city ormai credo sia irraggiungibile. 

Manduzkic come lo vedresti?


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bhè Finnbogason come secondo attaccante ci punterei tantissimo anche io. Ma come titolari tra i nomi che si fanno il più fattibile credo sia proprio Lukaku perchè probabilmente il gallo riuscirebbe a strappare il prestito con obbligo di riscatto o qualche invenzione delle sue. Dzeko con elsha e un eventuale Iturbe sarebbe perfetto ma dopo il finale di stagione che ha fatto al city ormai credo sia irraggiungibile.
> 
> Manduzkic come lo vedresti?



Il Manzo con una squadra che lo sostiene per bene è uno che in area non sbaglia. Poi fa gol pesanti. Ma servirebbero terzini come si deve e tanta classe a centrocampo (gli esterni El Sha e Iturbe andrebbero alla grande). Insomma, è un bel centravanti secondo me, ma ha bisogno di una squadra dietro come si deve.
Per esempio lo vedo bene al Real.

Preferisco giocatori più completi sinceramente. Lukaku e Finnbogason hanno le qualità giuste.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Manzo con una squadra che lo sostiene per bene è uno che in area non sbaglia. Poi fa gol pesanti. Ma servirebbero terzini come si deve e tanta classe a centrocampo (gli esterni El Sha e Iturbe andrebbero alla grande). Insomma, è un bel centravanti secondo me, ma ha bisogno di una squadra dietro come si deve.
> Per esempio lo vedo bene al Real.
> 
> Preferisco giocatori più completi sinceramente. Lukaku e Finnbogason hanno le qualità giuste.



Concordo completamente su mandzukic,anche io lo vedrei benissimo al Real. In una personale classifica tra i nomi che si son fatti negli ultimi tempi sarebbe proprio così:
1) Dzeko
2) Lukaku
3) Mandzukic
4) Negredo

certo se Balo imparasse davvero a fare la prima punta,nonci sarebbero problemi


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2014)

Ho letto alcuni messaggi che sanno di provocazione fate i bravi su ognuno di noi da le proprie opinioni.

Lukaku io comunque lo prenderei, beh certo gli preferisco altri ma lo prenderei al volo.


----------



## juventino (15 Giugno 2014)

Io fossi stato nel Chelsea avrei puntato su di lui piuttosto che su Diego Costa. Prendetemi per pazzo, ma secondo me lo spagnolo l'anno scorso ha veramente fatto la stagione della vita.


----------



## Doctore (15 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E allora perchè viene trattato così dal Chelsea? Qualche dubbio ce l'ho io...un conto è la situazione Ibra con il Barca, ma il Chelsea non ha la certezza in Diego Costa



perche il cessi puo permettersi di prendere diego costa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> perche il cessi puo permettersi di prendere diego costa.



Quell'uomo primitivo resta ancora un dubbio...non puoi trattare così Lukaku


----------

